# Wie klar sollte ein Teich sein?



## rollikoi (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

als Koihalter mache ich mir so meine Gedanken um die Klarheit des Wassers und das Wohlbefinden der Koi.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit der Klarheit meines Teiches (siehe Foto).
Es ist quasi ein Kompromiss aus dem was ich will und den Bedürfnissen der Koi.
Ich sehe genug von ihnen und die Tiere haben noch Deckung nach oben was ihnen doch wohl wichtig ist.
Glasklares Wasser wie es vor allem mit Ozoneinsatz erreicht wird und die Koi überall zu sehen sind, setzt meines Erachtens nach die Koi unter Dauerstress was letztlich die Krankheitsanfälligkeit der Tiere erhöht.

LG Bernd

PS.: Das hier gesagte lässt sich denke ich auf alle Teichfische erweitern.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Bernd,

das hängt natürlich auch von den Jahreszeiten und Wassertemperaturen ab. Im Frühjahr habe ich schon einiges an Algen, was das Wasser natürlich trüb macht. Ein weiterer Faktor ist sicher auch die Besatzdichte und die Futtermenge. Ich denke es muss nicht gleich Ozon sein um klares Wasser zu bekommen. Eine feinmaschige Vorfilterung, genug Biologie, Pflanzen und bei Bedarf eine UV Lampe zugeschaltet sollte schon für klares Wasser reichen. Wichtiger finde ich jedoch die regelmäßige Prüfung der Wasserwerte. Wenn die in Ordnung sind ist es mir persönlich egal, ob der Teich nun glasklar ist oder auch mal etwas eingetrübt. Erbsensuppe möchte ich allerdings auch nicht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## rollikoi (19. Okt. 2015)

@Klaus,

es ist ja nicht so das ich keine Technik einsetze, die ist schon nötig soviel ist klar.
Aber sollte man den Technikeinsatz bis zum äußersten treiben?
Ich für meinen Teil setze den Punkt wenn ich meinen Fischen gute Wasserwerte bieten kann und ein soweit klares Wasser erreicht habe in dem ich meine Koi noch gut sehe wenn sie in ca. 50cm Tiefe schwimmen. Es muss nicht sein das ich jedes Kieselsteinchen am Boden zählen kann.
Erbsensuppe (sehr lecker übrigens) muss ich auch nicht haben, oder würdest du mein Teichwasser schon als Erbsensuppe bezeichnen?

LG Bernd


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Hi Bernd,
von Erbsensuppe bist Du noch weit entfernt. Die Mudponds in denen die Japaner die Koi züchten, das ist Erbsensuppe mit 10cm Sichttiefe.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Patrick K (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo 
Ich denke so 4 bis 6  Meter sollte man schon in die Tiefe schauen können
Salve Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Okt. 2015)

Morgen
Klares Wasser muss nicht bedeuten gutes Wasser .
4-6 Meter Tief na denn Teich möchte ich mal sehen.
Es sei denn es kommtDauer Regen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

-6m, Solche Sichttiefen/-weiten kommen im Süßwasser in einem natürlichen Lebensraum von Cyprinus carpio (trübe, sedimentreiche Flüsse und Seen) eigentlich selten vor Findet man in Mitteleuropa höchstens mal in eiskalten, extrem nährstoffarmen Bergseen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2015)

Frank, auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen z.B. in Brandenburg. Mit Sichtweite bis zu 12 Meter.


----------



## rollikoi (20. Okt. 2015)

Rene diese Seen die du meinst sind glaube ich so klar weil sie stark belastet und biologisch tot sind.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2015)

nö janz im gegenteil
zB der hier hat 5-6 m bei der letzten Messung gehabt: http://www.200bar.de/tauchen-deutschland/tauchen_spotinfo.php?id=8&show=update#pos1
und je nach Jahreszeit waren es auch schon bis 18m wenn ich mich recht erinnre.

Edit:
Der hier: http://www.200bar.de/tauchen-deutschland/tauchen_spotinfo.php?id=50
liegt zwar nicht in Brandenburg aber auch nicht weit daneben 

Edit 2:

Wat machen nur die armen Fische gegen den ständigen Sonnenbrand ???


----------



## Ida17 (20. Okt. 2015)

Aber sieht man von oben tatsächlich so tief? 
Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es einen alten Steinbruch, da schwimmen gigantische Karpfen drin und lasst mich lügen man kann mindestens 3m tief gucken. 
Aber back to the roots: ich finde auch, dass das Teichwasser keine Trinkwasserqualität haben muss. Eine gewisse Trübe hat auch Vorteile, z.b. Schutz vor dem __ Reiher.


----------



## rollikoi (20. Okt. 2015)

Was macht eigentlich den Reiz aus seine Fische permanent sehen zu können vor allem im verstecklosen Koiteich.
Wird da der Fisch bewundert (der sich vorkommen muss wie in der Peepshow) oder geht's um das Gehabe; ätsch, mein Teich ist aber klarer als deiner?
Denken wir noch an die Fische wenn wir sie in leeren strukturlosen Teichen gefüllt mit glasklarem Wasser aufbewahren.?
Ok, es gibt wie hier mehrfach beschrieben wurde auch natürliche Gewässer mit klarem Wasser aber diese bieten wenigstens noch Versteckmöglichkeiten.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Aber sieht man von oben tatsächlich so tief?


Das Problem ist der Lichteinfall, um so tiefer um so weniger Licht kommt runter, dazu dann der Einfallwinkel usw.
Sichttiefe von 5m sind am Helenesee zB kein Problem sofern man nicht im Schatten der Bäume im Sommer steht.


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Bernd,

was den Fischen gefällt, werden wir wohl erst beantworten können, wenn wir die Sprache vollständig verstehen.
Das Koiteiche nun mal wegen der Sicht auf die Fische gehalten und auch deswegen so fein gefiltert werden, steht außer Frage.
Was wem gefällt muss jeder für sich heraus finden. Ob es Gesundheitlich besser oder schlechter ist kann und mag ich nicht beantworten.
Mir gefällt es etwas natürlicher mit einem schönen Biofilm ( Algen ) auf der Folie, aber in Erbsensuppe mag ich nicht schauen.
Eine Leichte Trübung sagt mir das das Wasser biologisch aktiv ist, aber auch mit Sachen die evtl. nicht Gesund für einen schwächelnden Koi sind.
Drum versuch ich einen Kompromiss zu finden, der auch meistens klappt. Wem es nicht gefällt der muss halt zum Nachbarn gehen und ins Chlorbecken schauen


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Okt. 2015)

Jo da muss ich euch wohl recht geben das es See n gibt wo das Wasser so klar ist .


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Okt. 2015)

Habt ihr so tiefe Teiche 4Meter


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
Ihr Diskutiert nicht im Ernst über 5-6 Meter tiefe Teiche oder ......


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Doch, das ist jetzt der neue Trend


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Scheint Winter zu sein , anders kann ich mir das nicht Erklären .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

klar gibts auch Ausnahmen, im Malawisee kann man zumindest bei spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche auch seine 10 und mehr Meter reinschauen , allerdings
sind recht neue (noch keine 40-50 Jahre alt und somit noch keine meterdicken Schlammablagerungen die von großen Karpfen-/__ Brassen-/Schleienbeständen dauernd umgegründelt werden) künstliche Gewässer wie ein vollgelaufener ehemaliger Steinbruch oder ein erst vor kurzen gefluteter Tagebau ja auch kaum vergleichbar mit einem natürlichen Karpfenbiotope wo Karpfen rein von Natur aus, also irgendeine menschliche Verbreitung zu Hause sind (Karpfen kamen in Europa urspünglich ja nur der Region um das Schwarzen Meeres vor - den Unterläufen von Donau, Don, ect. - von dort aus verbreiteten die Römer sie auch in anderen Teilen ihres Reiches, nach Deutschland kamen sie erst mit den Mönchen im Mittelalter

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2015)

Werners Teich erschien mir so tief.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467044


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Okt. 2015)

Morgen
Gute Idee mit der Strumpfhose 
und sein Teich absolut Super    benutzt er auch Cemie ????? der Werner so ein super Wasser


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Okt. 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnere keine Chemie nur viele Unterwasserpflanzen, bepflanzter Bachlauf und eben die Leggins. Ist ein schöner Teich mit viel Liebe angelegt.
LG Heike


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo 

Keine Ahnung ob ich 4-6 meter Tief schauen könnte , bei mir kann ich es nur bis zum Grund schauen ....
Ich hatte nur letztes Jahr voll die Algenseuche im Teich ,Sichttiefe 0,00000m ,den Fischen scheint es nichts ausgemacht zu haben , was man von mir allerdings nicht sagen konnte ,nicht das ich die Koi wegen ihres Aussehens anschauen wollte mir lies es keine Ruhe ,den gerade im Frühjahr machen sich gerne Krankheiten breit und wenn man seine Fische nicht sieht macht man sich halt mal sorgen .....

Ich denke bei den Fischen ist es wie beim Menschen ,je sauberer, je weniger Keime , um so Gesünder sind sie ........

....allerdings werden sie dann mal Krank, sterben sie auch so schnell wie der Mensch der meint er müsse STERIL leben 

ein bisschen Dreck schadet nicht

salve Patrick


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Also ich will schon gerne meine Fische sehen .
Im Sommer habe ich eine Sicht von 2-3 m und jetzt viel mehr.
Lg Benny


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2015)

Medium 30302 anzeigenMedium 30301 anzeigenhi
also ich bin mit meinem teichwasser zufrieden,so wie es ist....kann nicht verstehn,das alle so vile geld für filter ausgeben...ich hab meine selbergebaut...regentonne und kies... und das ist das ergebniss


 


Medium 30224 anzeigen Medium 29394 anzeigen


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2015)

und ich stelle fest....ich muss noch üben mit pc


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2015)

@lilaluna , wie alt ist denn dein Teich jetzt mit dieser Filterung und dem Besatz bei wieviel Liter.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Nov. 2015)

lilaluna schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem teichwasser zufrieden,



Hallo 
Ich wäre damit nicht zufrieden , ich finde dein Wasser ist viel zu klein kariert........

salve Patrick


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2015)

ich steh halt auf das aussergewöhnliche


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2015)

@troll20 der teich ist ca 4 jahre alt in der jetzigen form(nur noch bis nächstes jahr,wird verdoppelt) hab 7 grosse koi drin,9 kleinere und unmengen an goldis,grundlingen und,und,und...mit dem minis von diesem jahr(nachwuchs von ca 2 cm) geschätzte 400 fischis,wo ich jedes jahr fleissig von abgebe....beim inhalt scheiden sich die geister....so 30000 liter


----------

